# Bass Fishing Hipster Shoes



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Surfing the Web during a meeting and found these









I would totally rock some bass fishing Georgia boots


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

hahaha. What's the website? Best way to spend a meeting, IMO. What is that saying "Meetings, a practical alternative to work."


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Try these. Funny.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Different shoes, but still funny.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> Different shoes, but still funny.


Now those are cool! 


I have a pair of Vans that have little sharks all over em! I got em at the PX and reckon they weren't a big hit since I think I paid 9-10 bucks fer em! But fer a pair of Vans, I couldn't resist!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> Now those are cool!
> 
> 
> I have a pair of Vans that have little sharks all over em! I got em at the PX and reckon they weren't a big hit since I think I paid 9-10 bucks fer em! But fer a pair of Vans, I couldn't resist!
> ...


Since when did you start wearing shoes off duty?


----------

